# Check out my new fish site



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. I made a new fish site.
Check it out?
www.AquaticUtopia.com

Clare


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Are those all images you took? If not you best give credit where credit is do. 

I'd be helpful if you made some indication of what the point of the site is. Just throwing stuff on there isn't a good way to make it very clear.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

this should probably be moved to the "OTHER SITES" forum. again, as suggested, credit should be given if those are not all your photos. 

I would recommend giving more details and descriptions for your entries, though it is a great start. could always use another reference


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

All of the photos I saw were credited, at the bottom, using the word 'Credits'.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks! I am updating it regularly. I want to have a huge amount of information and pictures. And yes, I do credit the pictures. 
I'd like to add videos as well. If anybody has any, send me a link on the site.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like this has some real potential. Some of the profiles should be more detailed, though.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

looks good so far. i like the name. if you can keep adding updates and more content you might have great success with it.

i strongly encourage that you work on accumulating more of your own content (images and written copy). this will add a lot of value and prestige to your site.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Good project. I came across one big error though: the site says that dwarf puffers require brackish water. This is FALSE. Both Carinotetraodon species are 100% true freshwater fish.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for the input. I want to keep it as detailed and correct as possible. I have heard that dwarf puffers can be brackish, and even have read it from several sources. It is hard to know exactly which is correct. 

Clare
If you have any more information that you'd like to see in the dwarf puffer profile, send me the info and if you are a "pro" we can add it.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Also I just changed the background to a water theme. I also added video links to most of the profiles.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Clare12345 said:


> Thank you for the input. I want to keep it as detailed and correct as possible. I have heard that dwarf puffers can be brackish, and even have read it from several sources. It is hard to know exactly which is correct.


I am. :icon_mrgr It is a widespread assumption that dwarf puffers require brackish water. Understandable, since most puffers are saltwater species, but completely false nevertheless. As far as I know, there are only two species of dwarf puffers, and they are true freshwater fish.

I am no authority on puffers, but here is an *excellent* website that can give you all information you need to know: http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

some of the texts is hard to read against the blue background.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for the information! I will look over it and add what is necessary. :thumbsup:

In addition, I have changed the color of some of the text recently. I plan to further change the color of the bluish text against the blue background to make it easier to read.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

Clare, you really ought to correct that page entitled "Betta or Japanese Fighting Fish." There's no such thing as a "Japanese" Fighing Fish in Asia or anywhere else...It should be "Siamese" Fighting Fish.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for the ideas. I have changed them. Let me know if there is anything else you would like to add. 
Clare


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the "Human interaction" rating for each fish is kind of strange. What exactly qualifies as human interaction with a fish? The ability to recognize a fish keeper or associate a human with food?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

The site is very disjointed. Color, although soothing at first glance becomes chaotic because of the small fonts and font colors used.

In addition, some of the profiles are also chaotic. Different font styles, font heights, line spacing, weird lines of broken links, etc.

Here is an example http://www.aquaticutopia.com/index.php/home?sobi2Task=sobi2Details&catid=0&sobi2Id=24


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

oh, and make sure you set your server configurations to what is recommended by Joomla. Bands of hackers are cruzing the web for vulnerable Joomla sites.


----------

